
Functional Javascript - brett
http://osteele.com/sources/javascript/functional/
======
adnam
> map('x*x', [1,2,3,4])

Although it's longer, I think I prefer:

map([1,2,3,4], function (num){

return num + 1;

});

.. which is how our in-house functional javascript library does it.

